# Introducing Sophie



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

*puppy*

love that color:smooch:
.. congratulations!!


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a sweetie-pie!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a stunning pup! Sophie looks like she is going to be a "I'm pretty, smart, confident, and I'm going to conquer the world" type of pup


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

She looks so sweet!!! Welcome, Sophie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I love her poses!! So cute!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my! What a beautiful color she is!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Sophie is a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sophie is beautiful! She looks like she'll be a lot of fun too!


----------



## DCaceres (Jan 28, 2013)

Love the color!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Congratulations, little Sophie - love your color*


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you guys! I really wanted a darker Golden and she is pretty dark already


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

She is a gorgeous pup and I'm sure when she is grown she will be stunningly beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

News pics of Sophie and the gang!  It was kinda clowdy and gray but I hope you still enjoy the pictures! They are 7 weeks old today. 14 More days and we can pick her up! 









Sisters (Sophie left)





























Puppy butt 









:heartbeat




















:wavey:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

love the red coat and the waves... what a cutie! hope you'll post more pictures as she grows.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a cutie! Congratulations.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

She's adorable, and she's already so beautiful! She's going to be a gorgeous dog!
I love that coloring, and her little curls are adorable. :3 I always love when golden puppies have those curls. And her eyes and face are really cute.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I love her beautiful thick coat and colour! she a beauty!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG...just seeing Sophie...sooo darn cute!!!! That is so cool that you were able to bring Matt to meet Sophie. He is a good lookin boy!! I bet you can't wait to bring Sophie home!! Thanks for the great pics...love them all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love her coloring- she's gorgeous!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Cute and I also love her coloring! Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

News from the pups! Sophie is 7 weeks and 4 days old today. I went to visit one last time before we are going to pick her up on Sunday next week. 

A few pics for you guys




























Wrestling with her brother (Sophie on top)


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

She is gorgeous. I love her color and those snow pictures are awesome.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, your red little girl is beautiful, love her name too.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Too sweet for words, congratulations


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Sophie finally moved in with us on Sunday


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

she is extremely huggable and kissable! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Beyond being super cute, Sophie looks like a confident little girl!  I love the photos!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

What a cute pup! Wavy fur, and a great color..congrats, shes a beaut!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

She is gorgeous. I love the color of her coat.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

She is so cute. Congrats.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great looking girl. Great pics too. Thanks for sharing them.


----------

